

Black Friday in Brazil: sites blackouts, makeup prices [automated translation] - facorreia
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=pt&tl=en&prev=_dd&u=http%3A%2F%2Fveja.abril.com.br%2Fnoticia%2Feconomia%2Fblack-friday-brasil-tem-apagao-de-sites-e-maquiagem-de-preco

======
facorreia
The largest e-commerce websites in Brazil were flooded -- shopping carts
didn't work, customers couldn't buy. These sites, owned by huge corporations,
couldn't deal with the traffic. This will certainly make a good case for cloud
computing when salesmen from Amazon, Microsoft, IBM and others visit these
customers next Monday.

On related news, Brazilians are calling the localized version of Black Friday
"Black Fraud" or "everything for half the double" because of the fake
discounts.

